# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  κονσόλα

## john-k

καλησπερα σε όλουσ τουσ φιλουσ του forum.
έχω μια κονσόλα απο την οποία ξαφνικα αρχισε να παιζει μόνο το 1 κανάλι σε όλες τις εισόδους.
τι να φταίει?

----------


## ggr

Εννοεις κονσολα μιξης ? Το προβλημα μπορει να οφειλεται σε πολλους παραγοντες, πχ. το καναλι που δεν παιζει  ειναι τελειως σιωπηλο η ακουγεται καποιο φυσημα ? Δωσε λιγα περισσοτερα στοιχεια για να μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε σωστα.

----------

